# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Бесплатный антивирусный сканер Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool

## DVi

Бесплатные антивирусные решения в последнее время стали объектом повышенного внимания, как со стороны пользователей, так и со стороны существующих производителей защитного ПО.

"Лаборатория Касперского" давно предлагает ряд бесплатных утилит, которые призваны помочь тем пользователям у которых нет обычного антивируса (особенно во время глобальных эпидемий), или для решения специфических проблем, выходящих за рамки основного функционала продукта - это утилиты klwk (включая возможность расшифровки файлов после Gpcode), kidokiller, tdsskiller и т.д.
Уже несколько лет наша компания разрабатывает бесплатный сканер *Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool*, так же известный как *AVPTool*. Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool – это программа для лечения зараженного компьютера от вирусов, троянских и шпионских программ, а также от любого другого вредоносного ПО. В своей работе Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool использует эффективные алгоритмы обнаружения вредоносных программ из арсенала Антивируса Касперского.

Далее >>

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

> Спешим сообщить вам о том, что конвейер публичных сборок Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool (AVPTool) налажен и запущен. Пересборка дистрибутива осуществляется каждые 2 часа.


А раньше разве было не так?

----------


## Биомеханик

У доктора утилита хорошо раскручена. А AVPTool во первых должна инсталлироваться, во вторых на сайте kaspersky.ru о ней ни слова. Новичок о ней никогда  не узнает.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

От себя могу добавить, что CureIt & AVPTool прекрасно дополняют друг друга

----------


## Биомеханик

Ещё бы с WinPE нормально работали бы, особенно CureIt .

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ну, как мёд так и ложкой  :Smiley:

----------


## devon

> Ещё бы с WinPE нормально работали бы, особенно CureIt .


работаем над этим, оффициальная поддержка будет. пока, чтобы избежать возможных бсодов и проблем при работе под различными win live cd, лучше использовать ключ коммандной строки /not_use_shield при запуске курита. все должно работать без проблем.

ЛК, с выходом! общее дело делаем, юзерам только плюс  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

> ЛК, с выходом! общее дело делаем, юзерам только плюс


Спасибо! И вам удачи.

----------


## thetoken12

Пользователь российский может и не найдет, а англоязычный найдет.
Это минус веб-мастерам, которые составили главное меню российского зеркала Касперского.

----------


## DVi

> Пользователь российский может и не найдет, а англоязычный найдет.
> Это минус веб-мастерам, которые составили главное меню российского зеркала Касперского.


Веб-мастера еще даже не начинали работать.

----------


## thetoken12

to DVi:
На российском зеркале главное меню сформировали не сегодня.
Если пользователь не любопытный, то может и не найти нужного.
Ссылки на поддержку на главной странице нет.

Для сравнения, у ДрВеба такая ссылка есть.

----------


## Kuzz

Скрипт-ядро (AVZ) похоже потерял часть локализации



> >> Безопасность: разрешена отправка приглашений удаленному помощнику
>  >>  Отключить автозапуск с CD-ROM
>  >>  [?? - AVZ1643]





> Подозрение на скрытую загрузку библиотек через AppInit_DLLs: "prio.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~2.0FO\adialh  k.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~2.0FO\kloehk.dll  "
> >>> [?? - AVZ1646] "adepnakma"
> >>> [?? - AVZ1646] "arwki"
> >>> [?? - AVZ1646] "avqrihi"
> >>> [?? - AVZ1646] "bajimdlx"


и т.д.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Скрипт-ядро (AVZ) похоже потерял часть локализации


Да, кстати ... спасибо, мы это исправим

----------


## spitamen

Недавно проверил в работе новый Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool 2010 а именно: setup_9.0.0.722_27.11.2009_23-12
Интерфейс новый как и КИС/КАВ2010 внешний вид и дизайн хороший...
Запускал я его в зараженном компе где КИС2010 просто отказался устаналиваться после копиравнии своих файлов.... Детектор обнаруживание вирусов в достойном уровне... НО опять таки проблема при лечении активных вирусов, т.е откуда то появляется другая типа фича "специальная процедура лечение активных вирусов через перезагрузку" лечение таких видов вирусов спец методом... появляется окошка спрашивает что делать говориш либо лечить либо удалить... после начинается типа "умная процедура лечения"  :Smiley: ) но во многих случаев просто на этом месте все и кончается  :Smiley: ) я комп оставил даже на ночь он до утра так и висел хотя не зависал и вел бой но видимо что то он с вирусом до утра не смог договориться  :Smiley: )) Я вам точно могу сказать что нужно ЛК с этой фичой хорошо поработать точно такая же фигня наблюдается и в КИС/КАВ 2010.. когда начинаеш устанавливать в зараженный комп. в большинство случаев эт фича не справляется со своей задачей. а не активных убивает и находитна повал...
Так после неудачной попытки лечения до утра  :Smiley: ) я снес setup_9.0.0.722_27.11.2009_23-12 и запустил DRWEB CureIT, он спокойно запустился и просто за какие то минуты убил всех активных вирусов с которыми setup_9.0.0.722_27.11.2009_23-12 до утра ввел переговоры  :Smiley: )
ВОТ вам результат... Я всегда при лечение зараженных компов сначала юзаю DRWEB CureIT а после устанавливаю КИС/КАВ2010... А то что вышесказанное что "CureIt & AVPTool прекрасно дополняют друг друга"  вызывает очень много сомнений  :Smiley:  так как DRWEB CureIT сам вполне без AVPTool справляется на ура  :Smiley: )
вот примерный список тех активных вирусов и троянов с которыми КИС/КАВ и АВП тул очень даже жолго ведет переговоры : 
х:\folder.tmp\tmp.exe		вирус P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jow
х:\storage\sys.exe                    троянская программа Packed.Win32.Krap.y
х:\NANA\NANA.exe	            вирус Email-Worm.Win32.VB.ay
х:\RESTORE\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\JUZZ.exe	вирус Worm.Win32.Agent.vl
х:\q3kku.exe		            троянская программа Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cpct
х:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\player32.exe   вирус Virus.Win32.Virut.ce

Хочу заметить что предыдущая версия 7 AVP Tool спокойно справлялся с такими вирусами без этой фичей "спец.процедура лечения активных вирусов"

----------


## thetoken12

У Касперского для virut.ce есть отдельная утилита на ресурсе тех. поддержки. Стоило с этого начинать.

----------


## antanta

Сегодня в очередной раз вспомнилось: "Почему самолеты не делают из того же материала, что и черные ящики?". И сам себе ответил. Заботятся о тех, кто это умеет применять. Кис не ставится, AVPTool безуспешно пытается записать что-то на флеху, защищенную от записи (ежу понятно, что процесс заражен и ничего не находит). Между тем, если SalityKiller-ом прибиваем враждебные потоки, все как-то начинает работать. Можно как-то совместить функционал специализированных утилит и AVPTool? Или "опять дяденька милиционер получится"?
 PS. В AVZ  "удаление сообщения, выводимого в ходе winlogon" часто не срабатывает. Помогает создание и удаление своего (произвольного) сообщения.  Подправили бы стандартный скрипт.

----------


## DVi

> Можно как-то совместить функционал специализированных утилит и AVPTool?


Уже - переходите на закладку "РУчное лечение" и выполняйте инструкции.

----------


## antanta

> Уже - переходите на закладку "РУчное лечение" и выполняйте инструкции.


 Или я Вас не понял, или Вы меня. SalityKiller убивает злодейские потоки. Вероятно и себя не дает  заразить. Removal Tool же инфицируется. Если не солитером, то еще какой-то заразой. Их обычно целый зоопарк бывает. Вот и стало интересно, что мешает защитить RT от заражения в памяти.
 В любом случае, инструмент полезный. Да еще бесплатный. Спасибо разработчикам.

----------


## DVi

Я не знаком с понятием "злодейские потоки", поэтому действительно мог понять Вас неправильно.

----------


## DVi

> Хочу заметить что предыдущая версия 7 AVP Tool спокойно справлялся с такими вирусами без этой фичей "спец.процедура лечения активных вирусов"


Спасибо за сигнал.
Из приведенного Вами списка подтвердились проблемы с лечением Email-Worm.Win32.VB.ay и Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cpct. Процедуры их лечения будут улучшены.
Лечение Virus.Win32.Virut.ce попробуйте провести, перезагрузив компьютер после установки AVPTool.

----------

